# *****Gegard Mousasi vs Renato �Babalu� Sobral *****



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

******Gegard Mousasi vs Renato “Babalu” Sobral ******

Third match of the night


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Mousasi favored over Babalu the champ in vbookie I noticed.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I bet on Mousasi and hope he pulls off another shocker of a performance.

I love Babalu but don't see him pulling this off cause of how aggressive and wreckless he tends to be.

Edit:
Off topic but the "keys to win" by frank are just dumb lol.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Gegard "Dream Catcher" Mousasi 25-2-1

Renato “Babalu” Sobral 35-8-0
Light heavyweight champ


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, almost got burned there. Pyrotechnics are nice, when they're set up by professionals. I like both thee guys, I don't know who to choose.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> I bet on Mousasi and hope he pulls off another shocker of a performance.
> 
> I love Babalu but don't see him pulling this off cause of how aggressive and wreckless he tends to be.
> 
> ...


You know what, you may be right. Mausasi is highly regarded, and not only that, but much younger.


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

I feel like a gold digger going to the mall with a million dollar gift card, SO EXCITED FOR THIS MATCH


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

Mousasi looks like he just woke up and is making breakfast.

BTW when did Babalu become champ?


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

OMG!!! What a win


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Quick fight eh?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Omfg !!!!!! Wow Wow Wow


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

The scary thing is this guy is only 24 years old. Holy shit that was fast.


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

Holy ****


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

he still looks like he just ate breakfast


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow! I have to admit, I hate when the fighters get stuck like that on the cage. I wanted to see more.


----------



## unclehulka13 (Nov 17, 2008)

Mousasi is gonna be the next Fedor. Quote me on that one.


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

OMG!! That was incredible!!


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

Babalu looks scary yo


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I was very confident he would win but i'm still in shock!


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

Why didn't the UFC call out THIS guy?


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Well he is one good thing that came from the DREAM. and Strikeforce alliance.


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow , is the F_cking word.
Dude was like a mini fedor no expression at all during the whole time. No warmup , like he just was woke up and wanted to take a jog.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

At the stare down the Dream catcher smiled at the camera and that dude was cool as a breeze....DAM........

I was surprised he was able to get side control of Babalu that quick and maintain it.....


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

gerard guy is so confident and mellow. reminds me of crocop


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

dafunguru said:


> Why didn't the UFC call out THIS guy?


They did but couldn't seal the deal. Apparently the UFC offered him a great deal and his manager who's with M1 Global lied to him and said they offered less than half what the UFC offered. I'd have to look for a source.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I was really hoping Babalu wouldn't lose that in the first round.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Mousasi vs. Silva.

If there is a God, this fight will happen... some how, some way.


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

So why exactly does Predator get a fight with this guy? :confused02: They're not even on the same level.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Dang, that was slick.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> At the stare down the Dream catcher smiled at the camera and that dude was cool as a breeze....DAM........
> 
> I was surprised he was able to get side control of Babalu that quick and maintain it.....


His ground game is sick, he submitted great fighters such as Denis Kang, Melvin Manhoef, and Mark Hunt really easily. This guy needs to be in the UFC lol.


----------



## Alkhir (Mar 3, 2008)

Hoollllyyyy shittt, this is the last time that I doubt Mousasi, I really thought that Babalu would be too much for him. This guy has all the potential to become one of the all time best.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Wonder if Sokky is worried after seeing that fight and the Hunt fight?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

dudeabides said:


> Wonder if Sokky is worried after seeing that fight and the Hunt fight?


He was asked to fight him and said no....so I think he's scared and would get tooled by him.


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, that was amazing! Mousasi is a machine. He was so calm and collected, I bet he gets more excited ordering lunch!



MagiK11 said:


> He was asked to fight him and said no....so I think he's scared and would get tooled by him.


They are fighting in the next round of the DREAM super-hulk tournament.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

mattreis324 said:


> Wow, that was amazing! Mousasi is a machine. He was so calm and collected, I bet he gets more excited ordering lunch!
> 
> 
> 
> They are fighting in the next round of the DREAM super-hulk tournament.


Thanks for reminding me, I completely forgot about that, but think he'll lose to Mousasi. He's got a punchers chance and being at heavyweight Sokky might ko him but I see Mousasi getting a takedown and triangling him or ambaring him.


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

Any reason why this was a tko? as opposed to a KO? Babalu was Ko'd to Disney land looking for Mickey mouse.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I was very impressed by Mousasi. I never seen him fight before and that guy is just phenomenal.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Alienspy said:


> Any reason why this was a tko? as opposed to a KO? Babalu was Ko'd to Disney land looking for Mickey mouse.


OMG, your comment had me laughing for a good minute or two non stop!



DragonStriker said:


> I was very impressed by Mousasi. I never seen him fight before and that guy is just phenomenal.


Check these fights:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4zR9Ameglc Mousasi vs Denis Kang
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92ejcLITMK8 Mousasi vs Melvin Manhoef
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6PM...EDE0E2FD&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=25 Mousasi vs Mark Hunt


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

daaaamn.
mousasi's introduction lasted more than tha fight itself. how calm is that.
their you have it. proof that cloning is possible. that was like watching a smaller fedor.  :thumb02:
congrats mousasi.
that was absolutely amazing. i was hoping he finnishes babalu, but that excedeed my imagination.
this guy is the future ufc lhw champion. amazing skill, determination and talent.
ony his second fight at lhw.
WOOOOW


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> OMG, your comment had me laughing for a good minute or two non stop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool thanks, the only fight I know of is that kick he did on the ground. I will definitely watch those now.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Awesome. That is almost exactly how I imagined it. 

I also wonder why this was called a TKO and not a KO. He was out cold, no question. If you doubt, just check the creepy eyes 

I severely wish he would go to the UFC where he had some actual Competition. This event showed me clearly that Strikeforce definitely is not deep in any division.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

wow!! Babalu finished so quickly. This was an interesting finish.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't wait to see how he does against Sokky at heavyweight, and I'd love to know who he's going to fight to defend the 205 strikeforce belt. But it's still so shocking how young and accomplished of a fighter he already is...sure some fighters would kill to have his talent and abilities.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

babalu was defintly seeing little birdys, that was a ko....i expected a better fight, i thought sobral could cause him some problems on the ground, guess not, lol.

he finished sobral alot quicker than chuck liddel.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

JoshKnows46 said:


> babalu was defintly seeing little birdys, that was a ko....i expected a better fight, i thought sobral could cause him some problems on the ground, guess not, lol.
> 
> he finished sobral alot quicker than chuck liddel.


You gave me an idea, maybe I should add birds to my avatar lol.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

JoshKnows46 said:


> babalu was defintly seeing little birdys, that was a ko....i expected a better fight, i thought sobral could cause him some problems on the ground, guess not, lol.
> 
> he finished sobral alot quicker than chuck liddel.


He might have caused problems, if he ever had a chance. Basically, Mousasi KO'd him, vicously, before any ground game could even be tried.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> You gave me an idea, maybe I should add birds to my avatar lol.




DAMN!!!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

J.P. said:


> DAMN!!!


I think lens flares will do the trick. haha :thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> I think lens flares will do the trick. haha :thumb02:



looks spacy enough for me lol...


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

Poor Babalu. That wasn't a fight, that was an execution.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

SonofJor-El said:


> Poor Babalu. That wasn't a fight, that was an execution.


yeah, no kidding. lol


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

thats a scary dude lol

looks calm as hell then just becomes vicious


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

i would love to see him fight a certain mr Anderson Silva.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Anderson Silva would kill him to death at the moment. Hes only 24 though, so the sky's the limit.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

pipe said:


> Anderson Silva would kill him to death at the moment. Hes only 24 though, so the sky's the limit.


Anderson silva feeds off MW opponents and the occasional lhw slugger like griffin, I'd give mousassi a very good chance


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn Mousasi just oozes potential. It's gonna be a great day when Fedor retires and he gets the number one p4p crown.

I'm a little nervous of him facing Hong Man Choi after he beats Sokky though.


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

GM is for real!!! He claims to be one of the best pound for pound fighter and he delivered. I guess people from the UFC are now wondering why they did not get this guy!!! For a relatively young fighter he can be Strikeforce's franchise athlete. M-1 do have some aces after all...Makes you wonder how good their other fighters are from M-1 Global...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I always knew that Mousasi is great, but last night... WOW. I saw a complete fighter last night.
Very confident, agressive and ready to get the job done. No question asqued.
A lot of people said that Mousasi has a lot of Fedor's style, especialy lately, since it was rumoured that they train together. 
After last night, there is no doubt in my mind that Mousasi is a smaller-sized Fedor. It's like watching exactly the same fighter: relaxed before the fight, explosive, great takedown, great GNP.
He destroyed Babalu with such ease, it makes you wonder.
Is he that good???
I think he is that good. Even better.
But in order to prove this he will need to fight the elite, and at this moment the elite of LHW is fighting in the UFC.
There is no doubt in my mind that eventualy Mousasi will end up fighting in the UFC. It's just that, wright now, everybody is excited as hell to see him fight in the UFC.
Let's hope, we will see him in the UFC as soon as possible.

Dana, work your f****n magic and get Mousasi !!! :thumb02:


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

He can easily make MW from LHW, why not have 2 titles instead of 1? He can do what Hendo did in Pride. His managers should give this some thought. It will promote him better as a fighter.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow, ive said it before that this kid is a WRECKING MACHINE!! TOTAL WRECKING MACHINE! At the age of 24 you know he is gonna add about 20 lbs of muscle over his career so his future will be at LHW. Cuz I dont believe he cuts to get to 205 now. If he beefs up, he could beat anyone at 205.

He has it all. k-1 level striking, bjj, and killer instinct.

He will be in the UFC soon, dont worry. Just imagine this kid when he is 28. He will be the GSP of his division.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I probably shouldn't say this, but Mousasi looked like Fedor two nights ago. Calm and collected without any facial expressions and totally focused on what's important. That first big hand - damn, I didn't even think Babalu was in any trouble in that position and then he gets hit square on the chin. Just like that. Damn.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> At the age of 24 you know he is gonna add about 20 lbs of muscle over his career so his future will be at LHW. Cuz I dont believe he cuts to get to 205 now. If he beefs up, he could beat anyone at 205.


He actually does cut weight. I read one of his interviews and he said he walked around 215-218, which is why he could no longer make MW.


----------

